# If you gotta have it, you gotta have it (or them).



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

At long last, the guys and gals not content with a merely world-class subwoofer, can get the parts needed to upgrade still further. While evolutionary improvements, the new Plus 12.3 and NSD woofers will provide new power, durability and typically better real-world in-room response. The harder you push your system the more you'll hear and feel the differences.

Try one (or if you have a dual driver sub or subs... two) and if you aren't fully convinced in 45 days, return them for a refund, as with all our products. You even get an added 3 years of warranty on your woofer by virtue of this swap. If there's a bigger bargain in audio, we're not aware of it. These prices ($79 for the NSD and just $99 for the Plus 12.3) will not last long. They are clear "loss leaders" for a short pre-order period only. We aim to show to those customers quick on the draw, that SVS not only designs great woofers (as we've done for some time in partner with outside suppliers), but we can design and build them right in our own Ohio factory. It's a move towards "vertical integration" that's been coming for years at SVS, even though it runs counter to the industry trend to build virtually nothing in your own factory, much less here in the US.

Seconds into the first movie or music CD you will know that incredibly we outdid the woofers that hadn't yet been matched by anyone in our respective price points as it was.

Shipping should start in the first week of July for the Plus 12.3 and just a week later for the NSD. No charge till they ship, but prices will go up as indicated on their pages immediately thereafter, (still an affordable $129 for the NSD and $169 for the Plus 12.3).

Read more and order the Plus 12.3 woofer here. And the NSD here.


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ron,

What do you reckon will be the situation with us UK guys and AV-Sales re the pre-ordering of the NSD for $79?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Ron,
I went to the website for the 12.3, and I have three questions:

1. Can I get two of these without being a current SVS sub owner?
2. Am I correct in reading that there are no specs available for this driver?
3. Is this your "best" driver, or would you recommend anything else?

Many thanks.


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Ron Stimpson said:


> Seconds into the first movie or music CD you will know that incredibly we outdid the woofers that hadn't yet been matched by anyone in our respective price points as it was.


From a subjective perspective, what subtle improvements would I hear if I swapped my 15 month old PB12-ISD driver for one of the newer NSD drivers?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Malice,

For a quicker answer to your first question, please email Ron at [email protected] 

He may have time to stop here soon, but don't count on it.

In regards to your second questions, the performance difference between the ISD and the new NSD will be described as subtle by most listeners I think. Some will feel there is a larger difference, some may not notice any difference. If you are looking to squeeze every last bit of performance from the sub, an upgrade now will help. But if you are hoping for a huge performance increase or dramatic differences...you may be disappointed. 

Otto,

1)Sorry,no.
2)that is correct, we don't release the T/S parameters for our drivers.


Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Tom. Better than emailing Ron I've used your web site to pre-order an NSD with a UK shipment address, but added a note that "arrangements" would need to be confirmed with your UK distributor! Hope that's OK.


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob,

Sorry for the laggerdly replies. I'm a bit swamped what with parsing all the pics of the new subs and speakers and such.

As I think you figured out, we'll route a few NSD woofers to the UK as soon as practical (upgrade woofers in the US are just starting to ship out on Monday, finally!).

Talk to Ian at Kent Home Cinema if you haven't already and we'll work something out and we might be able to improve on price (though not time) if you wait for one from them. We can probably float one direct if you do not want to wait too though I might catch some flak from KHC.

I'll chat them up about it.

Ron
SVS


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Cheers Ron. I know how important it is to have a good partnership with your distributors, so I am more than happy to wait for KHC. There is no need or desire for me to ask you to bypass KHC in this.


----------



## l´Blundt (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Ron.

Can you help me with a date for the 12"NSD at LSound in Norway? As LSound could not.
And will the price be about what it costs in the US?
Can you comment on a stereo RCA-cable to my sub at around a max of 200US. dollars?

l´Blundt


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

L'Blundt,

It's not L-Sound's fault. The dates have been a bit fluid. We have parts coming in from all over, and CE testing ongoing, and of course production and shipping to Scandinavia... so it's a bit of an educated guess.

I'm guessing September you'll see the first ones arrive in Europe.

Price is best a question for L-Sound, they certainly can soon tell you that.

When you are talking about special 220V models put through very expensive CE certification testing (yes, we know you don't care about the CE mark, but it's still mandatory for large scale sales via dealers in the EU), _and_ more costly lead free components... and _THEN_ start talking about 25% VAT(!) ... shipping to Europe (and then to your house) ... and of course the inherent cost of having a nearby dealer who can land one at your door in a matter of days, and do the same with replacement parts, and _also_ take your sub back to the warehouse if you don't like it???

I hope you can appreciate that there is no way possible to deliver a sub to you for "US prices" (which don't reflect shipping or state tax here either). I know some folks think "higher prices" in Europe must be some sort of evidence someone is price gouging but it's just not the case. Profits are actually lower overall with any export product (at least with SVS, I can't speak for other brands).

That our subs are not several times the price they are for 110V US subs is a miracle really. If you look at virtually any audio gear that's imported to Europe and compare that to "street prices" in the USA, you will usually see that SVS is marked up MUCH less than other brands.

The simple fact is, SVS and the dealers are making far less on subs sold to Denmark that you would ever imagine. You can thank a big ocean, and an even bigger collection of goverment restrictions and taxes for most of the price differences you see when shopping on US sites. Your very hard working local SVS dealer is not driving a Ferrari, or even a Porsche, last time we met.

Ron
SVS


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Ron Stimpson said:


> Bob,
> 
> Sorry for the laggerdly replies. I'm a bit swamped what with parsing all the pics of the new subs and speakers and such.
> 
> ...



Hi Ron,

I've been speaking to Ian Scorgie at AV-Sales in the UK about an NSD driver update for my PB12-ISD. It appears the best route to achieve this is for me to liaise directly with SVS and order it "direct" for delivery to the mainland UK. He asked that I keep him informed of any discussions/agreement we may end up with, but for now it looks like I need to liaise with you guys.

I recently "placed" an order/interest on your web site but I don't know if there is anything else I need to provide, like serial number of my unit? Your SVS order reference number is 37961.

I look forward to hearing from you in due course!

:T 

Bob


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

A big :thankyou: to Erik at SVS for sorting a shipment of the new NSD driver to the UK via their UK dealer. :hail:


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

FYR, by comparison, I have to pay near 30% taxes in TW! :crying: import duty, commodity tax, VAT, harbor fee..... and it's not FOB base, it's CIF base to calculate taxes!:rant: 

also have to apply BSMI cert which takes time and big bucks!rder: 

hope one day, TW greedy gov't will lower taxes and accept CE/UL directly.:huh: 



Ron Stimpson said:


> When you are talking about special 220V models put through very expensive CE certification testing (yes, we know you don't care about the CE mark, but it's still mandatory for large scale sales via dealers in the EU), _and_ more costly lead free components... and _THEN_ start talking about 25% VAT(!) ...
> Ron
> SVS


----------

